# Red - Amazing Dog



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

9 Years old next week. This is Red (breed unknown) Poss some lab cross but has many characteristics of a Chesapeake bay retriever.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I thought I'd pop on a few more.

N.B - He doesn't get to eat chocolate, no matter how much he begs.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh he is lovely!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you. x


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh bless you Red. you are too cute with the chocolate. Advance Happy Birthday too, wishing you more healthy years to come!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

nice looking dog


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

xpalaboyx said:


> Oh bless you Red. you are too cute with the chocolate. Advance Happy Birthday too, wishing you more healthy years to come!


Thanks very much. We have been celebrating just now. Got him on video unwrapping all his pressies!!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww Red is sooo cute!


----------

